# My idea for the 1.5 & 2 longspring panslop/tension



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

I've been working on a way for a trapper to fix the problems with these old longsprings, and one that will work for someone who doesn't have a welder or the ability to weld.

I'm still working some of the "bugs" out of it, but the plan is to either drill-out the spotwelds on the bottom of the crossframe or cut it off with a hacksaw, then either bolt on or weld on this baseplate with panposts & a #10 brass panbolt. This will eliminate panslop as well as allowing a way to set pan tension on these traps. This will allow use of your old pan & dog, as long as they're in decent shape.

Any thoughts or comments appriciated.......


----------



## Snareman (May 24, 2005)

Hello,

At first I saw the headline and was going to recommend Dobbin's book on trap modification, "then" I saw your thread. LOL! Looks like you are top of things. In fact, I recall seeing your work before I think, the mouse trap?

That sure is some nice work you do, no doubt.

I love 1 1/2 long springs for muskrat and mink and have some #2 double long springs too. If you ever make a bunch of those, people will find them handy for an improvement

Nice pic, nice work. Thanks.

Snareman


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

I have read Mr. Dobbins' book.....several times over  But, like everything else, technology improves what can be done with things. Also, thank-you very much for the compliments! :beer:

I've gotten these down to the way i want them. I made the base & crossframe in 1 piece.









And for anyone who might be interested, click my homepage & you're more than welcome to register on my forum, which is for anyone to buy/sell/swap traps & trapping related (only) items, as well as information concerning my trapwork/mofifications.

Thansk again Snareman!
Smitty


----------



## slidecreekdan (Jul 15, 2006)

Smitty, I use a lot of longsprings. I like your idea.
Dan


----------

